# Borracho



## Ignacio_arg

*Hola gente

Yo sé que la traducción para borracho en portugués es "bêbado"

Él está borracho = Ele está bêbado

¿Pero cómo puedo decir cuando alguien es un borracho? (osea que toma mucho alcohol y se emborracha con frecuencia)

Gracias por la ayuda.*


----------



## ddpp

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Hola gente
> 
> Yo sé que la traducción para borracho en portugués es "bêbado"
> 
> Él está borracho = Ele está bêbado
> 
> ¿Pero cómo puedo decir cuando alguien es un borracho? (osea que toma mucho alcohol y se emborracha con frecuencia)
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda.*



Puedes decir la misma palabra, solamente cambies el verbo "estar" por "ser". 

Ele está bêbado. (momento)
Ele é um bêbado. (siempre)


----------



## okporip

ddpp said:


> Puedes decir la misma palabra, solamente cambies el verbo "estar" por "ser".
> 
> Ele está bêbado. (momento)
> Ele é um bêbado. (siempre)


 
Y tenés otras opciones, más informales:

Ele é um manguaceiro
       "     manguaça
       "     cachaceiro
(...)

Ele bebe bem
   "         muito
   "         pra cacete
(...)


----------



## ddpp

Ele é um manguaceiro
" manguaça (bebida)...... manguaceiro
" cachaça (bebida) ....... cachaceiro

Ele é uma esponja
Significan cantidad todavía que no sea siempre:
Ele bebe bem
" muito
" pra cacete
" pra caralho

De todas formas bêbado no es formal, es la palabra cierta!


----------



## Vanda

Mais ainda: ele é um beberrão/_ alcoólatra._


----------



## ddpp

Vanda said:


> Mais ainda: ele é um beberrão/_ alcoólatra._



Beberrão também.

Ou ainda: "ele toma/bebe todas"

Já alcoólatra seria um exagero! Implica em dependência, tratamento... não fica só na diversão.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, o Aulete dá como sinônimo. Acho que depende da perspectiva do falante.


----------



## ddpp

É uma palavra muito forte para "apenas" uma bebedeira, um porre... 

É, depende da perspectiva do falante.


----------



## sci_igor

Conseguiram enrolar o tópico inteiro.

Como en español, basta decir que él es un borracho y está cierto.
Existen tambien otras palabras para 'borracho', y 'pinguço' es una que se usa exactamente para este caso.

Ele é um bêbado
Ele é um pinguço
Ele é alcoólatra (parece un poco más formal)
Ele é um cachaceiro


----------



## Vanda

O que você chama de enrolação, nós os que estamos aqui há séculos, chamamos de abragência, de oferecer alternativas, de não querer ter a palavra final como se fôssemos os detentores exclusivos da língua.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Ah entonces se puede hacer como en español, sólo basta con cambiar el verbo "estar" por "ser"

Y también hay otras palabras (beberrão, pinguço, cachaceiro, alcoólatra etc)

Gracias por la ayuda*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

sci_igor said:


> Conseguiram enrolar o tópico inteiro.
> 
> Como en español, basta decir que él es un borracho y está cierto.
> Existen tambien otras palabras para 'borracho', y 'pinguço' es una que se usa exactamente para este caso.
> 
> Ele é um bêbado
> Ele é um pinguço
> Ele é alcoólatra (parece un poco más formal)
> Ele é um cachaceiro



Pero qué tio tan simpático...


----------



## sci_igor

Bom, desculpa qualquer ofensa. Não foi a intenção. =)


----------



## Istriano

*Bebum *é a palavra que você tá procurando.


----------

